#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-29
<KombuchaKip> Hey guys. Check out the video on Ubuntu a member of our Vancouver LoCo just created. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNFBKWMST4Q
<wmat> nice work
<KombuchaKip> wmat: =)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-30
 * genii-around sips
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-01
 * genii-around sips his tea
<genii-around> Man. The Leafs-Bruins game was a nailbiter.
<KombuchaKip1> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/ea-punishes-forum-behavior
<genii-around> KombuchaKip1: Yeah something needs to be done about these bastards.
<KombuchaKip1> genii-around: Working on it. www.avaneya.com
<willwh> I am not a fan of EA
<willwh> they killed UO, they killed DaoC........
<willwh> and just generally shit all over indie companies
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-03
 * genii-around sips 
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<hypatia> sup hakimsheriff
<genii-around> Bah. Damned NY Rangers win in shootout.
<BobJonkman> Oooh!  There's people in this channel!
<hypatia> omg!
 * genii-around hands out some coffee ( or tea, as you prefer )
<BobJonkman> Coffee!  Mmm!
<genii-around> hypatia: Do you think perhaps NOW Magazine would list a Natty Release party in Events if I sent them an email a week or two ahead?
<hypatia> genii-around: definitely
<genii-around> Cool.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-03-27
<willwh> http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2012/03/27/pol-vic-toews-anonymous.html
<willwh> unreal
<willwh> shut up Vic Toews
<willwh> hey BobJonkman
<willwh> http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2012/03/27/pol-vic-toews-anonymous.html
<BobJonkman> howdy, willwh
<BobJonkman> Good response to @ToewsVic from @JesseBrown http://www2.macleans.ca/2012/03/27/toews-feeds-trolls/
<willwh> yes indeed :)
<willwh> thx BobJonkman
<willwh> and, teehee.
<BobJonkman> Nothing like making fun of someone by saying "I'm not making fun of someone"
<willwh> yes
#ubuntu-ca 2012-03-30
<genii-around> Man, it's going to snow here later today
<bregma> I've got cloudless blue skies here, but that can change in short time
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-01
<khoover> hey, if i rdesktop into a system, can I use devices plugged into the rd source on the rd destination?
<mimcpher> khoover: by "source" do you mean the machine running rdesktop, and "destination" the one you're viewing?
<mimcpher> khoover: either way, I don't think rdesktop does the USB forwarding stuff.
<khoover> mimcpher yeah
<khoover> didn't have much better terms for it other than client/server, didn't feel right
<khoover> how would i forward a USB port, then?
<mimcpher> khoover: use windows :P
<khoover> -.-
<khoover> the point of this is to avoid it
<mimcpher> Or do usb forwarding over not-rdp
<khoover> oh, no, the usb forwarding is a secondary bit. in essence, the drive with my music is hooked up to my windows computer, for ease of use on it, and I can rdp in whenever i need it.
<khoover> and I want to sync a...*shudder*...iPod
<khoover> so, was thinking, have the windows box pick up an iPod in a USB port here, then sync to it.
<mimcpher> forwarding disks is possible
<mimcpher> man rdesktop.
<khoover> well. that works.
<dscassel> Sup!
<azend> <mimcpher> khoover: either way, I don't think rdesktop does the USB forwarding stuff.
<azend> yes
<azend> rdp does it but rdesktop does not
<azend> <mimcpher> khoover: either way, I don't think rdesktop does the USB forwarding stuff.
<azend> whoops
<azend> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/rdesktop-usb-redirect-630349/
<azend> hmm
<azend> actually this topic seems to be incorrect
<azend> reading the rdesktop man page it seems to do a lot more
<mimcpher> My understanding is along the lines of that page
<mimcpher> (hence my quip to "use windows" -- since rdp, but not rdesktop, does it)
<azend> yeah..
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-25
<txwikinger> I cannot predict the future.. but I can imagine project Mir might be a bigger problem for the unity of the *buntu communities than rolling releases
<txwikinger> or more releasees
<txwikinger> depending how it will be handled in the end
<txwikinger> http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-sauce/59167-open-ubuntu-is-the-way-out-for-shuttleworth
<txwikinger> I think this author does not understand the history of Ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> good grief
<DarwinSurvivor> "If one assumes that, like SUSE, the profit margin is in the 15 to 20 percent region, then it is not much to write home about." It's common knowledget that Ubuntu has been in the red for years
<DarwinSurvivor> I think they only had 1 or 2 quarters where they were actually in the black, and it has not come close to making up for all the years where it lost money
<DarwinSurvivor> HAHA. click on the link next to his claim that Mark and Jono are propagating the idea that it's a community-only distro!
<DarwinSurvivor> it links to another of his own blog postings that actually talks about how the books need to be balanced and makes no reference to this so called claim
<DarwinSurvivor> I was hoping he'd at least link to one of Jono's postings (there surely are not a shortage of those!)
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-27
<jlamothe> Does anyone remember the tool to make a custom install ISO for Ubuntu that uses the packages you currently have installed?  My Google-fo seems week today.
<jlamothe> Google-fu*
<jlamothe> Found it!  It was remastersys for anyone who was interested.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-28
<BobJonkman> Hi all: Just a reminder that there's an IRC meeting here, in #ubuntu-ca tonight in about 5 hours...  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-03-28
<BobJonkman1> Meeting in one minute!
<BobJonkman1> Just barely got a WiFi connection again.  Thanx be to Android tethering
<BobJonkman1> #startmeeting Ubuntu Canada IRC Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Mar 28 23:01:42 2013 UTC.  The chair is BobJonkman1. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-03-28 — Thur, 28 Mar 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu Canada IRC Meeting Meeting | Current topic:
<BobJonkman1> Roll call! BobJonkman1 zykotick9 mars DarwinSurvivor dscassel FiReSTaRT IdleOne egerlach txwikinger2 ryanakca Kulag azend bregma jlamothe   sipherdee zul cyphermox jaguar
<BobJonkman1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-03-28
<BobJonkman1> That's the agenda
<BobJonkman1> #topic Introductions
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-03-28 — Thur, 28 Mar 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu Canada IRC Meeting Meeting | Current topic:  Introductions
<BobJonkman1> I'm Bob Jonkman from Elmira, (currently at Almadina restaurant in anticipation of Ubuntu Hour) contact for Ubuntu Canada and chairing the meeting until dscassel gets here
<azend> I'm Verdi from Guelph.
<BobJonkman1> Hi azend!
<azend> I don't think I've ever made a meeting because I either forget or it's just at a bad time
<BobJonkman1> Well, you didn't forget :) Is it a bad time?
<azend> No.
<azend> You just caught me coding up some C++
<BobJonkman1> Great! I'm just waiting for Katherine to show up - she's just connecting to the WiFi now.
<BobJonkman1> azend: Are you working on something Ubuntish?
<azend> Heh I wish
<azend> But it will run on a debian-ed raspberry pi
<BobJonkman1> Close enough!
<azend> or Ubuntu technically
<azend> So BobJonkman1, while we're waiting, how do you feel about Mir?
<BobJonkman1> There you are! Hi Katherine!
<Katherine> Hi Bob!
<BobJonkman1> I haven't checked it out at all. But philosophically I'm in favour of refactoring old code to remove all the legacy X stuff
<BobJonkman1> In practice, I'm not so sure that Canonical is going about it the right way.
<BobJonkman1> OK, I guess we'll move on to the next
<BobJonkman1> #topic Events
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-03-28 — Thur, 28 Mar 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu Canada IRC Meeting Meeting | Current topic:  Events
<BobJonkman1> There was only a brief Ubuntu Global Jam in Kitchener-Waterloo that piggybacked on Ubuntu Hour
<azend> bbiab
<BobJonkman1> http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/3178393/size/800 is a picture of us at the Jam/Hour
<BobJonkman1> I didn't attend any of the online hangouts for the UDS...
<BobJonkman1> But Katherine and I were both at the coffeeshop for the Page Polishing Party
<BobJonkman1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam received quite a facelift
<BobJonkman1> Did anyone go to UbuntuSDKDays?
<BobJonkman1> Finally in Events, the LoCo Council meeting did not take place on 19 March
<BobJonkman1> Apparently there were no items on their agenda.
<BobJonkman1> I did not know that we were required to add our own ReApproval request to the agenda.
<BobJonkman1> The next LoCo Council Meeting is on 16 April 2013 at 4:00pm EDT (although there have been glitches with Daylight Saving Time, so that might be off by an hour)
<BobJonkman1> It seem the LoCo Council Agenda page has not yet been updated for this meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda (still says 19 March 2013)
<BobJonkman1> I haven't added our ReApproval Request yet, because I will not be available on 16 April, and *someone* from Ubuntu-ca needs to attend
<BobJonkman1> So, any volunteers?
<BobJonkman1> OK, we'll leave that for the moment
<BobJonkman1> #help Need someone to attend the LoCo Council meeting on 16 April 2013 at 4:00pm EDT to represent Ubuntu-ca for the ReApproval Request
<BobJonkman1> OK, onwards, I guess.
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic Ubuntu Release Parties
<BobJonkman1> Q: Are there any planned for Canada?
<BobJonkman1> #idea We could delay the Release Party until the RaringRingtail CD/DVDs have arrived (which requires that Ubuntu-ca gets their re-approval first)
<BobJonkman1> That way we'll have something more to give away than devilled eggs and burned DVDs marked up with sharpie markers
<BobJonkman1> But first we need to find venues
 * bregma wakes up
<BobJonkman1> Howdy, bregma!
<bregma> hey
<Katherine> Hi bregma
<bregma> sorry to go back a topic, but if you need a volunteer for the lococouncil, I can probably show up
<BobJonkman1> Slow meeting.  azend stepped out, and Katherine can talk to me in person
<BobJonkman1> bregma: Great!
<bregma> I'm not quite sure what I'd need to do
<azend> I'm back
<BobJonkman1> Quorum is achieved!
<BobJonkman1> (not that I know what quorum is)
<azend> Just need to read the backlog first.
<BobJonkman1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012 is the page with our ReApproval info
<BobJonkman1> Hopefully you can just point the LoCo Council there, and it'll speak for itself.
<BobJonkman1> (you == bregma)
<bregma> mkay, sounds easy enough
<BobJonkman1> bregma: Will you add our ReApproval request to the LoCo Council agenda?
<azend> When are the install CD/DVDs set to arrive?
<bregma> sure, I can do that
<bregma> more buy-in for me
<BobJonkman1> azend: Typically, CD/DVDs arrive 2 to 4 weeks after release
<BobJonkman1> dscassel gets them, but has had to pay duty/tariff/taxes/fees to get them across the border
<BobJonkman1> At a previous meeting someone said either that shouldn't happen, or there's a way to get reimbursed
<azend> BobJonkman1: I wouldn't mind running my first Ubuntu launch party in Guelph
<BobJonkman1> Zounds!  That's great, azend!  I'm a mere 20 minutes from Guelph (by car), so I'll come!
<Katherine> I can't get to Guelph on local public transit
<BobJonkman1> #action azend offers to host an Ubuntu Release Party in Guelph
<meetingology> ACTION: azend offers to host an Ubuntu Release Party in Guelph
<azend> I've been to a few of dscassel's parties @KwartzLab in the past and they were fun
<BobJonkman1> Katherine: I'm sure some kind soul from KW may be available for carpooling
<Katherine> I'll keep that in mind
<azend> I'm in KW every day
<azend> It isn't a fun bus ride
<azend> But the greyhound isn't bad if you're nearby the terminals
<BobJonkman1> I'm not sure how often GO Transit makes the trip. Probably not on weekends.
<azend> Don't ride go. You get stuck out by aberfoyle for like an hour at most times
<BobJonkman1> Yech.  Aberfoyle is nice, but not from the inside of a GO bus
<Katherine> I don't mind riding intercity buses, I just can't afford to pay for the rides right now
<BobJonkman1> I'm sure the Vancouver LoCo will have some kind of Release Party event
<azend> You're not in a GO bus; You're in a small terribly heated glass box
<BobJonkman1> And genii-around is usually good for a party in Toronto
<BobJonkman1> And dscassel may offer Kwartzlab again in KW
<BobJonkman1> Party, party party! (and it's not even Friday)
<bregma> I'll probably be celebrating by catching up on sleep
<BobJonkman1> bregma: You're in Quebec, aren't you?
<dscassel> Oh, hey! Meeting!
<bregma> nope, nearth Perth, ON
<BobJonkman1> Oh, hey! dscassel!
<dscassel> Sorry, I've gotta pack for my trip home, but I can check in occasionally.
<Katherine> Hi dscassel
<BobJonkman1> bregma: So we can expect a Perth Release Party?
<BobJonkman1> OK, dscassel. There'll be minutes and such.  We won't volunteer you for too much/
<bregma> I think the other guy here that uses Ubuntu may be away at school that day
<BobJonkman1> bregma: :)  Perth is just north-west of KW, isn't it?
<bregma> no, that's Perth County, people always mix them up
<BobJonkman1> Guilty as charged.
<BobJonkman1> OK, that's Release Parties wrapped up. azend, keep us posted on the mailing list!  Looking forward to it!
<BobJonkman1> #topic Other Stuff
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-03-28 — Thur, 28 Mar 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu Canada IRC Meeting Meeting | Current topic:  Other Stuff
<BobJonkman1> I guess bregma is taking care of our representation for the LoCo renewal
<BobJonkman1> #action bregma is taking care of our representation for the LoCo renewal
<meetingology> ACTION: bregma is taking care of our representation for the LoCo renewal
<BobJonkman1> Anything else?
<BobJonkman1> Has anyone been looking at the Ubuntu On Air stuff?
<BobJonkman1> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<dscassel> I do sometimes, but not the last few weeks.
<dscassel> Work's been hectic.
<BobJonkman1> Looks like IRC meetings, but with voice and video
<dscassel> Basically.
<bregma> it's much like vUDS
<dscassel> Jono does his Q&A thing there as well.  Which if you have any questions or concerns, is a good place to bring them up.
<azend> I looked at watched the first one
<BobJonkman1> I saw part of something with Jono Bacon, Elizabeth Krumbach and Laura Czajkowski.
<BobJonkman1> Randall Ross was there too.  Might have been a vUDS at that.
<BobJonkman1> I had to find a different computer to view the video, since this one is Googlefree. Would be nice if the whole thing could be hosted on Ubuntu servers.  Google has enough of my demographic profile without giving them my Ubuntu interests
<BobJonkman1> OK, it's approaching 8:00pm at Almadina and the rest of the timezone.
<bregma> well, I wouldn't be suprized if "Ubuntu servers" were virtual servers running on a google farm
<bregma> or on Microsoft Azure even
<BobJonkman1> bregma: You might be right. I'm logged into irc.ubuntu.com but it's just Feenode.net by a different name
<bregma> all that cloudy stuff makes my head swim
<BobJonkman1> bregma: Really?!?
<bregma> give me silicon
<BobJonkman1> ("Really?!?" was directed at MS Azure, not bregma's swimming head)
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-29
<BobJonkman1> OK. time for an Ubuntu Hour here.  Thanx, everyone!
<bregma> I dunno, I head MS runs a pretty good cloud, and they offer ubuntu out of the box
<bregma> thanks for hosting, BobJonkman1
<Katherine> Yes, thanks
<BobJonkman1> You're welcome!
<BobJonkman1> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-03-28 — Thur, 28 Mar 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Mar 29 00:01:22 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-03-28-23.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-03-28-23.01.html
<BobJonkman1> Time to take Katherine's computer apart and install multiboot
<Katherine> NO!
<Katherine> but maybe someday ...
<BobJonkman1> You can alway run a live CD.
<BobJonkman1> Katherine and may try a WUBI install.
<azend> I thought they killed off WUBI
<BobJonkman1> It's still on the 12.10 DVD.  Katherine is just running it now
<bregma> I think it's only gone from the 13.04 image
<bregma> azend, what's your opinion on mir?
<azend> I'm unsure about the current implementation but excited by innovation
<azend> We'll see how far the Ubuntu devs get though before their release
<azend> Release to developers that is
<bregma> yeah
<bregma> I have a guy looking at porting libSDL to Mir so a lot of games from Valve will work out of the box, so that's exciting
<BobJonkman1> Hi Katherine
<Katherine> hi BobJonkman1
<BobJonkman1> Katherine and I are just experimenting with IRC
<Katherine> Hi BobJonkman1
<BobJonkman1> We were listening for the BoopOop sound when someone types my nick
<BobJonkman1> try typing "/join #ubuntu-ca-kw" (without the quotes)
<BobJonkman1> Anything that starts with a / is a command
<DarwinSurvivor> Why do I always join these things 45 minutes after they end...?
<BobJonkman1> DarwinSurvivor:   Daylight Saving Time
<BobJonkman1> But you're in some funky timezone if your DST is only 45 minutes
<BobJonkman1> DarwinSurvivor: Minutes are already up, thanks to meetingology : http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-03-28-23.01.html
* BobJonkman1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-04-25 — Thur, 25 April 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<DarwinSurvivor> It's no the clock that gets me, I just keep forgetting about it!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-26
<IdleOne> Anybody seen genii around irc lately? I haven't seen him and was just wondering if everything is ok
<BobJonkman> Is true. I haven't seen genii since the beginning of the month.
<BobJonkman> But it's spring. He may be dealing with springtime building issues (snow clearing, snow melting, grafitti cleaning)
<akiva-mobile> looks like vancouver will have a beautiful day today
<akiva-mobile> :)
<azend> akiva-mobile: show off :)
<akiva-thinkpad> azend, my revenge for your loco being primarily based in east canada.
<azend> that just means you're not recruiting enough ;)
<azend> we only have a small handful of people over here too
<azend> say 10 people or so
<akiva-thinkpad> azend, hey do you have any experience with unity8? I need some things cleared up
<akiva-thinkpad> some confusion about it rather.
<azend> sorry, I have 0 experience with unity
<IdleOne> BobJonkman: I did not think of that.
<azend> you could also check #quassel
 * willwh sips on genii's behalf
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-27
<BobJonkman> Meeting coming up soon!
<BobJonkman> Google Plus Hangout for Video Chat at https://plus.google.com/events/ckmoqf7m5qcrmvrq0gaj0umgjt4
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Video Chat on now at https://plus.google.com/events/ckmoqf7m5qcrmvrq0gaj0umgjt4
<BobJonkman> OK, the /topic lies a little. But on in 15 minutes!
 * belkinsa is ready to go.
<BobJonkman> Just saw Jeff Smith appear on the Google Plus Ubuntu Canada Loco page
<belkinsa> Are you going have the link to join it too?
<BobJonkman> I'm hoping Jeff Smith takes care of the Hangout stuff.
<belkinsa> Ah.
<BobJonkman> And I thought that link https://plus.google.com/events/ckmoqf7m5qcrmvrq0gaj0umgjt4 was the one for joining...
<razorgoto> that is just the event link ...
<belkinsa> That's just the....yeah...what he said.
<BobJonkman> Hi razorgoto! Long time!
<razorgoto> it's this one. no?
<razorgoto> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-dsUNgj9vw
<razorgoto> :-)
<BobJonkman> That's the "I Like To Watch" link
<razorgoto> Well. I *DO* like to watch.
<razorgoto> Ah, it looks like the event page has some kind of video thing in upper left now.
<belkinsa> You will have an outsider in this one.  ;)
<belkinsa> razorgoto, yeah, but you have that for most Hangout event pages.
<BobJonkman> Where's that Jeff guy?
<BobJonkman> Is anybody getting more than nothing on the Google Plus hangout?
<belkinsa> Nothing.
<BobJonkman> Well, it's time anyway...
<razorgoto> nope
<razorgoto> who is starting?
<BobJonkman> #startmeeting Ubuntu Canada IRC/Video Chat for 27 March 2014
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Mar 27 23:00:55 2014 UTC.  The chair is BobJonkman. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Video Chat on now at https://plus.google.com/events/ckmoqf7m5qcrmvrq0gaj0umgjt4 | Ubuntu Canada IRC/Video Chat for 27 March 2014 Meeting | Current topic:
<belkinsa> I can set up a new one.
<BobJonkman> Hello Everybodeee!
<BobJonkman> Let me just ping everone: livecd belkinsa razorgoto bregma mars Chex FiReSTaRT zykotick9 KombuchaKip IdleOne jlamothe zul willwh larryrusswurm MylesBraithwaite lubotu1 BobJonkman laurelrusswurm1 johanbr cyphermox  Jaguar azend sipherdee ryanakca
<Cranky> finally, it let me in!
<belkinsa> o/
<BobJonkman> Happy to see you, Cranky!
<Cranky> the G+ hangout is also working now
<BobJonkman> Fire up the cameras!
<razorgoto> i see you
<belkinsa> I see something!
<belkinsa> But how to enter?
<Cranky> you should now all get the invites (again)
<belkinsa> AH
<BobJonkman> Here's a handy link to today's agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2014/2014-03-27
<razorgoto> I need to install the plugin.
<BobJonkman> Cranky is Jeff Smith, our video producer; he'll deal with the niceties of the Google Hangout.
<belkinsa> I think I need an invite.
<BobJonkman> Lots of new people here tonight.
<Cranky> "niceties" isn't the word I'd choose right now
<BobJonkman> Let's do some introductions: I'm Bob Jonkman from Elmira, Ontario (just north of Waterloo). I'm one of the contacts for Ubuntu Canada
<belkinsa> I'm Svetlana Belkin, from the Ohio Team.  I just came to see how this will go.  I'm one of the contacts of Ohio Team.
<razorgoto> i am in!
<razorgoto> I am Sammy Lao, in Toronto.
<Cranky_> https://plus.google.com/events/ckmoqf7m5qcrmvrq0gaj0umgjt4
<Cranky_> this, I believe, is the link..
<BobJonkman> Pardon our slowness as we juggle the video stuff.
<BobJonkman> I can see Jeff and Sammy, but haven't got onscreen myself yet
<Cranky_> stop juggling the camera, Bob!
<BobJonkman> Maybe that's the problem ;)
<bregma> I do not believe that's the link for joining, only for passive consumption
<belkinsa> Shame.
<Cranky_> try this one then:
<Cranky_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfE_l_y7ElnUcN-RrW8FzTbUzkiVy8ojMRcVncm896Ea3mUug?authuser=0&eid=116845700584173888571&hl=en-GB
<belkinsa> Yes!
<bregma> yippur, c'est ca
<belkinsa> Woot!
<BobJonkman> OK, if that's the end of introductions then we'll carry on.
<BobJonkman> We just needed that right link
<bregma> folks should use headphones and close other viewers so the laaag doesn;t kill things
<BobJonkman> Good stuff. I' here, now with headsets
<belkinsa> I know.  bregma.
<belkinsa> I have two laptops on
<BobJonkman> Getting "Hi"s from Bob, Cranky, razorgoto, bregma.
<BobJonkman> Anyone else?
<BobJonkman> If not, on to:
<BobJonkman> #topic Events
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Video Chat on now at https://plus.google.com/events/ckmoqf7m5qcrmvrq0gaj0umgjt4 | Ubuntu Canada IRC/Video Chat for 27 March 2014 Meeting | Current topic: Events
<BobJonkman> I looked at UDS briefly, but didn't stay around much
<BobJonkman> Svetlana is reporting on leadership
<BobJonkman> bregma is telling us about the new release, specifically high resolution problems.
<BobJonkman> When was high resolution ever a problem?
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu 14.04 beta is available now.
<BobJonkman> bregma says there's a rolling release for development versions.
<BobJonkman> Once it's released it's fixed until the next release
<Cranky_> the link for the Google Plus page is https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/116845700584173888571/
<BobJonkman> 14.04 is an LTS, long term support
<BobJonkman> Good for five years
<BobJonkman> Best thing in the new Unity is the placement of menus, now available in the application window instead of just at the top of the screen
<belkinsa> Woot, for the lock screen.
<BobJonkman> Lots of other eye candy too
<belkinsa> And the volume limit, you can go past that limit without going tio the settings
<BobJonkman> 0px borders on Unity, but a "magic range" used for grabbing windows for resizing.
<Cranky_> there is a video out for the 14.04 beta: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/ubuntu-1404-trusty-tahr-final-beta.html
<BobJonkman> http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/3521841/in/album/487639/detailed
<belkinsa> You can allow Ubuntu to allow you to have the volumes past 100% w/o going into the sound settings.
<Cranky_> brb..  puppy needs out!
<BobJonkman> Upcoming: Ubuntu Global Jams
<BobJonkman> Maybe get chaslinux (Charles McColm) to host one in Kitchener
<BobJonkman> Sammy razorgoto reports that FreeGeek Toronto is in a new location, Sammy will check if they can host a UGJ
<belkinsa> You guys are verified right?
<BobJonkman> Release Parties: So far, only Toronto has one planned, we're planning one in Kitchener, but no venue or date yet.
<BobJonkman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<belkinsa> For Ohio Team, nothing planned.  We are very scattered and many members are inactive.
<BobJonkman> Any other events?
<BobJonkman> #topic Other Stuff
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Video Chat on now at https://plus.google.com/events/ckmoqf7m5qcrmvrq0gaj0umgjt4 | Ubuntu Canada IRC/Video Chat for 27 March 2014 Meeting | Current topic: Other Stuff
<BobJonkman> razorgoto was volunteered to manage a Facebook page for Ubuntu Canada
<belkinsa> You sort of do.
<razorgoto> there is a ubuntu canada group on facebook.
<BobJonkman> Also, we could use a page on Twitter and a Linked In page
<razorgoto> But groups are being depreciated by facebook
<razorgoto> they are moving people from "groups" to "pages"
<BobJonkman> #subtopic: Other other stuff?
<belkinsa> Not really, though I have a Nexus 7 2013 but waitiong for the image
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu phone?
<belkinsa> Waiting*
<belkinsa> bregma, cool room.  ;)
<BobJonkman> http://sn.jonkman.ca/group/ubuntuca
<belkinsa> Lost my though there...
<BobJonkman> LoCo Council could approach Canonical to make resources available for thingks like microblogging
<belkinsa> (English not my first either)
<razorgoto> You want to move the meeting to the release date?
<BobJonkman> #subtopic IRC meeting date?
<BobJonkman> razorgoto: not moving the release date, but the meeting date
<razorgoto> OK.
<razorgoto> Great idea, svetlana, bob.
<BobJonkman> If we hold the meeting on the party date then there are a lot of distractions.
<BobJonkman> Easter Weekend for a Release Party is a non-starter for most people
<belkinsa> I like that last idea too.  For the solo folks.  ;)
<BobJonkman> So we'll open a Google Hangout on the date of the party so people can commune online
<BobJonkman> And we'll have the actual IRC Video Chat a week later
<BobJonkman> Hi Aruna!
<Cranky_> Aruna is here!
<belkinsa> Hey there, Aruna!
<belkinsa> I'm goof too.
<belkinsa> Good*
<belkinsa> Thanks for letting me to be here.
<Cranky_> please come again belkinsa
<belkinsa> I shall.
<belkinsa> This the first time that I had a successful Hangout.
<BobJonkman> So we'll run an extended video chat from 7pm Atlantic time to 9pm Pacific time, and anyone partying on the 17th can join in
<razorgoto> Great meeting everyone!
<razorgoto> thank you for coming svetlana
<BobJonkman> Thanx everyone for attending!
<BobJonkman> See you all next month for the party and the meeting.
<belkinsa> And now I get that e-mail of the invite.
<BobJonkman> Minutes and video clip will be online shortly.
<BobJonkman> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Video Chat on now at https://plus.google.com/events/ckmoqf7m5qcrmvrq0gaj0umgjt4
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Mar 27 23:50:44 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2014/ubuntu-ca.2014-03-27-23.00.moin.txt
<BobJonkman> Hmm... Meetingology doesn't give the HTML formatted link to the minutes
<BobJonkman> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2014/ubuntu-ca.2014-03-27-23.00.html
 * BobJonkman needs to use more #action verbs for meetingology.
<BobJonkman> Those minutes aren't particularly useful
<razorgoto> New Facebook page for Ubuntu Canada
<razorgoto> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuCaLoCo
<razorgoto> if somebody can share that and put it in the Google Plus page, that will be great.
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-28
<BobJonkman> That would be Cranky_
<BobJonkman> razorgoto: Is https://www.facebook.com/groups/2212705657/ still valid?
<BobJonkman> Is it legitimate to edit the video of the Hangout to remove the awkward pauses and nostril shots?
<razorgoto> Bob, https://www.facebook.com/groups/2212705657/ the Facebook group is still live, but since there hasn't been any traffic there in 2 years, I won't worry about it.
<zykotick9> BobJonkman: ubuntu-ca using Facebook/Twitter/Google Hangouts is very depressing for me...  par for the course i guess...
<Smile4yourself> I tried attending the meeting tonight, but had a bad connection and got cut off before the end
<BobJonkman> zykotick9: Sorry about that. I asked others to do it because I only maintain a presence on those services to stop others from acquiring my identity there
<BobJonkman> If we're going to build a community, we gotta go where the people are
<akiva-mobile> BobJonkman, where is that?
<akiva-mobile> I'm in tim hortons atm; 24hours ftw
<BobJonkman> akiva-mobile: Right now, it seems to be Google Plus. Not so much today as for the previoius couple of meetings
<akiva-mobile> BobJonkman, there is google plus sessions?
<akiva-mobile> are*
<BobJonkman> You're at a Timmie's for 24 hours? Or you're at a 24-hour Timmie's?
<akiva-mobile> both
<BobJonkman> We just had a meeting on Google plus tonight.
<akiva-mobile> its pretty steeped
<akiva-mobile> oh neat. Should have said something to me
<BobJonkman> You can catch up on the video at https://plus.google.com/events/ckmoqf7m5qcrmvrq0gaj0umgjt4
<akiva-mobile> BobJonkman, whats the short version?
<BobJonkman> Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2014/2014-03-27
<BobJonkman> TL;DR: There may be a Kitchener Release Party  on the 17th (or some weekends later); there may be a Toronto Ubuntu Hour this Saturday or Sunday; Sammy Lao (razorgoto) will be looking after the Ubuntu Canada Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuCaLoCo ; we'll be running a Google Hangout session on 17 April from 6pm to 12midnight as an online Ubuntu Release Party
<BobJonkman> and the next Ubuntu Canada IRC/Video Chat meeting will be on 24 April
<BobJonkman> Meetingology minutes at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2014/ubuntu-ca.2014-03-27-23.00.html
<meetingology> BobJonkman: Error: "minutes" is not a valid command.
<BobJonkman> but they're horribly incomplete since I didn't make good use of #action or #info commands
<BobJonkman> OK meetingology, pipe down. We don't need you until the next meeting
<BobJonkman> (it's OK, meetingology is a bot, so there's no feelings to get hurt)
<BobJonkman> akiva-mobile: Are you on the Ubuntu Canada mailing list? I post meeting announcements and reminders there.
<BobJonkman> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca
<akiva-mobile> BobJonkman, mmmm neat. Anyone actual developers?
<BobJonkman> I think Stephen Webb ( bregma ) wrote all of Unity.
<BobJonkman> Or at least parts :)
<BobJonkman> There's other developers in the Ubuntu Canada team, and sometimes they're online for the meetings.
<BobJonkman> And, of course, lots of non-Canonical developers who code on non-Ubuntu stuff for their day jobs
<akiva-mobile> BobJonkman, nice. I am wanting to get into unity development.
<BobJonkman> bregma is the guy you want to talk to about Unity development.
<akiva-mobile> BobJonkman, right alt for a terminal; that is my goal. Just trying to get unity8 desktop session up and running.
<BobJonkman> Also dholbach on the #ubuntu-locoteams channel is working on app developer workshops. You should probably ping him.
<akiva-mobile> BobJonkman, thanks
<akiva-mobile> will do
<BobJonkman> He usually comes online around this time; probably in a European time zone
<BobJonkman> And since I'm in a why-aren't-you-in-bed-yet time zone, I've gotta get out of here
<akiva-mobile> BobJonkman, lol; tim hortons is your friend
<akiva-mobile> well other than the fact that they always run out of the good soup
<BobJonkman> Caffeinated beverages is why I'm still up :)
<akiva-mobile> BobJonkman, do you develop?
<BobJonkman> Not any more. Mostly SysAdmin and System Integration nowadays.
<akiva-mobile> BobJonkman, is sysadmin fun?
<BobJonkman> Project Management when they're willing to pay big $$$, break-fix &tech support when they only pay $
<BobJonkman> SysAdmin can be repetitive, but knowing some scripting languages lets you automate lots of stuff.
<akiva-mobile> BobJonkman, bash-fu
<BobJonkman> I like tech support better. If you do tech support right, you never have to fix the same problem twice
<BobJonkman> OK, I'm off to doze away some caffeine.
<BobJonkman> !tzaf, everyone!
<akiva-mobile> later
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next Thursday, 24 April 2014
#ubuntu-ca 2015-03-23
<PerfM> omg
<PerfM> omg
<PerfM> omg
<PerfM> I'm crying
<PerfM> is anyone from BC
<PerfM> here
<PerfM> VANCITY IN THIS JOINT
<PerfM> HOLLA AT ME SONS
<PerfM> and why is quebec seperate from us?
<PerfM> I guess still trying to be their own Country huh?
<PerfM> LOL
#ubuntu-ca 2016-03-28
<olive> bonjour, y a t-il des survivants de ubuntu-qc ?
 * genii makes more coffee
<azend|vps_> Bonjour
<BobJonkman> Bonjour olive - je ne sais pas s'il y a quelqu'un de ubuntu-qc
